# Artificial Baits



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

For stripers off the surf, what are good artificial baits? Can anyone give me a 101? Like I see these baits in Sports authority called "Berkley Eels" are these good for Stiper surf fishing?

In fresh water I uses plastic worms, what is the equivelant in Salt water? What are my options? 

I have seen Storm Shads work, I guess these are refered to Slow swimming bait. 

Last year I just used bunker, clams and deadly dicks which seemed to work pretty well from the surf.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They work okay. I would get the Panther Martin Vivif plastics ot Storm Lures. They work well also.


----------



## old dog (Jun 16, 2010)

Gulp works and you can get different flavors


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

The larger freshwater worms work well in the spring. I'm partial to Fin S and the sluggos in the 10 -14 " range. Good rappala's, bombers and other topwater and subsurface plugs can be productive. Like other folks said larger gulps are good also. If your catching with what your using any of the previous lures can work. I always start with several plugs and switch to soft plastics. Some of my favorite soft baits are the DOA swimming mullets. Work great on larger fish i.e. stripers, pups, reddrum and cobia.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank for the tips, I bought some of what you mentioned, and FinS I think I have, if not I am going to buy them. I bought a few Storms just recently.

What kind of Fin-S? I see SLug-Go Slug-GoSS, Fin-S Shad, Fish ect. ?

what about weight. I see they range from about 1/3 to 2.5 oz. Would I use the 2.5oz since I am going off the surf? 

This 48 panther martin kit looks good...

http://www.amazon.com/Panther-Martin-Vivif-Kit-Piece/dp/B002NUFQV8/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Park. I like the Fin-S shad for stripers. Also, the 9-11 inch sluggo because of its weight. Can cast with or without weight effectively. I use spin tackle and usually fish a7'6" med/hvy or hvy Shimano Teramar with a penn slammer 460 or 560. Most fishing done in waisr deep water. Consequently my support systems are geared toward spin tackle.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Park those Panther Martins will work just fine. Not a bad price either. You don't need anything too heavy. Your location where you're fishin will dictate what ya use.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

You might want to pick up some hard baits too. Bomber long A's and yozuri mag darters are 2 favorites.


----------

